# "stay drier" water bowl



## mylilbiscuit (Nov 1, 2012)

After searching and reading about bayou bowls and the “national” bowl aka stay drier water bowl. We saw Beatriz’s boys using the national bowls and how much she loves it. I decided to order some for Lil Porkchop. We got our bowls a couple days ago and I am loving it big time. No more soaking wet face! :chili: Thank you Beatriz for the email address!!:ThankYou:

Their email address is : [email protected]
(Jerry the owner said I can post his email here for anyone who wants to order some)



And of course can't post a post without a pix of Lil Porkchop :wub:


----------



## luvsmalts (Oct 21, 2008)

I'll have to check this out thanks for the tip. Porkchop is such a cutie!


----------



## Daisy's Mommie (Sep 24, 2012)

Gosh... I could just grab him up and plant kisses all over that little face!!! He is such as cutie pie!!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

For those who don't know, Jerry is half of the very awesome BLING VENDOR that is always at the maltese Nationals. 

Thanks for the info Ann! I'm going to order a few also!!


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

Yay! We love this bowl so much, no wet face ever again plus it is easy to clean. I'm glad you like it and was a great idea to share his email. He's so kind! Aastha got us this bowl last year and I remember how obsessed with it I was since it works great keeping Benjamin's face dry. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Can you tell us how much it was? I just rec'd my Bayou Bowls for the house, but this would be the perfect solution for the RV...we have a plastic one now, but I much prefer stainless!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

I just love the name Pork Chop and what a cutie. Thanks for the bowl info.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Question? Does that fit over the stainless bowl? The reason I ask it looks plastic which I know is a no no.


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

lydiatug said:


> Can you tell us how much it was? I just rec'd my Bayou Bowls for the house, but this would be the perfect solution for the RV...we have a plastic one now, but I much prefer stainless!


It cost only $10 plus shipping.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

I'm thinking that as long as the water is sitting in stainless, its ok?



mdbflorida said:


> Question? Does that fit over the stainless bowl? The reason I ask it looks plastic which I know is a no no.


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

lydiatug said:


> I'm thinking that as long as the water is sitting in stainless, its ok?


We only use this bowl and we have no problems at all. I wash it every day as I would wash any other bowl as well and that's it. But you know, as everything else in life, we make decisions based on what we believe it is the best


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

mdbflorida said:


> Question? Does that fit over the stainless bowl? The reason I ask it looks plastic which I know is a no no.



The lid fits over the stainless steel bowl. 

I have been using these specific bowls for the past 2 years without any issues. Just wash the bowl and lid thoroughly and make sure there is actually water in it. the volume capacity is the exact same as Sheila's standard bayou dry face bowl. I have both these and Sheila's bowls and functionally, these are better for keeping the face dry because the hole is much smaller. Aesthetically, Sheila's are handmade and prettier.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Pork Chop! You are so fluffy and cute! Luckily we just use a regular old stainless bowl and wet face isn't an issue. But I had to chime in and say hi to Pork Chop! xoxo


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

I had a long day and my heart swooned when I saw lil' Porkchop! I loved that you shared his cute picture along with the bowl info! Thanks so much!


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Such a cutie, PorkChop mister cuteness. 

We use this bowl too without any problems. No tear stains here. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------

